# Construccion bafle 2 vias, 4 pulgadas



## chechorueda (Dic 22, 2007)

Hola amigos foreros, gracias a sus conocimientos y ayuda ya he logrado construir varios amplificador, y me gusto mucho, pero q es un amplificador sin un buen bafle?, bueno he decidido construir un par de ellos, he comprado un woofer de 4" 4ohm, y 20w, y un medio de las mismas características, quiero hacer una buena caja con la cual saque el mejor partido a estos parlantitos, espero su pronta ayuda y muchas gracias, adjunto foto del woofer, son baratitos. gracias


----------



## Danielv (Dic 23, 2007)

Bueno, no importa el costo pero en que sitio los quieres colocar, hay varios modelos aki en el foro que te pueden servir para tu hacer tu bafle...


----------



## chechorueda (Dic 23, 2007)

Pues son para un amplificador tda2040, que estoy usando en la pc


----------



## christian_f (Dic 23, 2007)

hola chechorueda, fijate que en "diseño y contruccion de bafles y cajas acusticas", hay varios planos, que puedes adaptar a tus parlantes de 4". Suerte
  Christian Favalessa


----------



## chechorueda (Dic 23, 2007)

pero cuales?, si todos son para parlantes de 6" en adelante


----------



## Danielv (Dic 24, 2007)

Si es para un lugar pequeño como un cuarto puedes copiarte de uno de esos de 6" y lo reduces a escala, puedes utilizar una caja sellada si es para un lugar cerradito, recuerda rellenarlo con bastante material absorvente (corcho, moqueta, lana de vidrio ).


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 24, 2007)

hola amigos!
Aca les paso algunas sugerencias para bafles de 4 pulgadas. Todos tiene un tweeter porque me parece que tendrias que colocarleuno y si es posiles del tipo domo que son los que mejor van a ir con este tipo de parlantes- Miren los diagramos y cualquier consulta a su siepocición.

juan jose


----------



## chechorueda (Dic 24, 2007)

HUy gracias hermano!


----------

